# My new fish, the Dragonfish



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here he is, in all his impressive ugliness.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow that thing looks cool







how big is it? and how big do they get?


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

He's about 9-10". I don't know how big they get, as they are apparently a million different fishes called "dragonfish". But I got him from Petsmart of all places, and he said there was a guy at work that had one that was over 2 feet long, and 2 inches thick.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks man, great fish keep the pics comin :nod:


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I sure will, thanks for the positive comments.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

what are you feeding it? these fish usualy allways die in captivity because people think they are preditors.. but they are filter feeders... meaning they eat small organisms like planktoon..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

IF I WERE YOU I WOULD SERIOUSLEY TAKE IT BACK!! i had 2 of them, such a pain to keep alive. every day i would have to stick my arm down in the tank and drop bloodworms right on top of his freaking head!! and even with this he only ate about 1/3 of the time. one died on me, and i took the other one back. i agree it is a really cool fish, but impossible to keep living. it has horrible eyesight and dosent move a lot. ive heard it called dragon fish, dragon goby, violet eel, dragon eel.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, i found out online that in the wild they go and dig their ugly heads in the mud and sift out the things that they want.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

EXACTLY what peacock and illnino said.

that fish is not a predator


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I was able to keep one alive for nearly 3 months and then he died. He was a pain to keep and was sold to me as a Dragon Goby.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice,a dragon goby is what its offten sold as in my area..and yes very difficult to take care of,most die of starvation..i had one awhile back that refused to eat anything(krill,brine,worms) eventually when i got him to eat guppies..he died..


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Hoser98,

If you want to have your dragon goby for a long time, I would suggest you convert your water to brackish. They are brackish fish. Also, go ahead and feed him earthworms. Very easy for him to catch.
Good luck.............


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you litrally have to take high care of this fish, they are brackish and are almost blind. they love brine shrimp to but you have to pratically shove it down there mouth

hopefully you will be able to keep this one alive for a while


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yup, they are verry hard to keep alive. mine took 20-30 min out of my day each day cause i had to try to feed him a lot. he sucked. he by far was the worst fisht that i have bought. sry, he is an awesome fish but just too damn impossible...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Dood Dragon Fish are badass. I like them cause they look SO ugly and mean lookin, almost like one of the Chinese dragons for the Chinese new years. Too bad my Rhom gobbled him up.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the rhom probably saved him from a longer, more miserable death


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

get some frozen daphina, frozen baby brine shrimp, and some Live adult brine.. get him in a Fine sand substraight.. small tank.. like a 20 long.. these fish cant Find food for them selfs in tanks..

also brackish water is a must!

if you want him to live let me know.. i have successfuly taken care of 2.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i fed mine shrimp pellets and he survived just fine. all i did was drop some right infront of his cave and he came out searched for them and ate. i had it for about 4 or 5 months then gave it to my brother as a pesent. it died within a month..... well, good luck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

to bad thats not a predator


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> i fed mine shrimp pellets and he survived just fine. all i did was drop some right infront of his cave and he came out searched for them and ate. i had it for about 4 or 5 months then gave it to my brother as a pesent. it died within a month..... well, good luck


 4-5 months is not long enough.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

why would you want something so hard to take care of

it is a cool lookin fish but damn high maintaince


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

not to mention its probably motionless and lethargic as f*ck


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, mine swam only when i knocked on the glass very hard, the rest of the time, he just vegged out


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

they are pretty active at night time.. these fish are nocturnal..


----------

